# Brother Laser Printers - Error Message "Toner Life End"



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Brother Laser Printers
Error Message "Toner Life End"

MFC-7440N
MFC-8460N. 

Brother suggest taking the unit to a service center. 
Message doesn't go even after replacing BOTH Toner & Drum.

Try this

Open door
press Clear/Back key
press *00
press OK

Do not choose anything for drum replacement. 
When drum replacement menu comes up, press the * and then 00, then press OK.

This might well work for other Brother Laser Printers too


----------



## Annabelle52 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have an MFC7820N which claims my toner life is at an end and there is no way that can be true! I cannot (seemingly) do what you suggest - perhaps I have a different dashboard. Would appreciate any help, as the toner cartridge is heavy with toner and only purchased a few weeks ago - usually lasts 3 months. (Plus sprays toner all over the place when shaken!!!)
Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## MeFixPrinter (Apr 8, 2011)

This worked great! ray:. 
Fixed our Brother MFC-8660DN and 2 new toner cartridges are now usable. 
Try this:

Open Toner replacement door
press *Clear/Back* key
press **00*
press *OK*


((Do not choose anything for drum replacement. ))
When drum replacement menu comes up, don't select anything, just press the *** and then *00*, then press *OK*.
Display says "*Accepted*" :smile:!!
This might well work for other Brother Laser Printers too


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback folks :wave:


----------



## Annabelle52 (Sep 21, 2010)

This was very helpful. I appreciate this forum for solving this problem.:wave:
Annabelle


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Annabelle and for posting back ..


----------



## doodimusi (Jan 9, 2012)

Done_Fishin said:


> Brother Laser Printers
> Error Message "Toner Life End"
> 
> MFC-7440N
> ...





THANKS BUDDY, YOU SAVE MY MONEY, SAVE MY PRINTER, IT WORKS WITH MY BROTHER MFC 7440N PRINTER.
THANKS A LOT
WOODY


----------



## doodimusi (Jan 9, 2012)

THANKS BUDDY, YOU SAVE MY MONEY, SAVE MY PRINTER, IT WORKS WITH MY BROTHER MFC 7440N PRINTER.
THANKS A LOT
WOODY


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback .. :wave:


----------



## rplomantes (Jun 3, 2012)

Very helpful Thank You!!!


----------



## rashidekka (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks. its working fine


----------



## Nouryan (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank You,

This did work perfectly on a Brother MFC-8480DN Printer. You just made my day.

:smile:
Cheers,


----------

